# Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee



## anbeisser (25. März 2013)

Moin !

Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen mal einen Beitrag über den Dorschbestand in der Ostsee gefunden.
Darin wurde bemerkt, das wenn das Wasser der Ostsee durch tagelangen stärkeren Ostwind in die Nordsee geblasen wird und wenn anschliessend der Wind min 10 Tage mit Sturmstärke von West-Nordwest bläst,die Ostsee massiv sauerstoffreiches und vor allem stark salzhaltiges Wasser bekommt.
Beides ist für die Entwicklung des Dorschlaiches von existenzieller Bedeutung.Grade für die ohnehin salzärmeren Gebiete östlich der Darßer Schwelle und expliziet in den tieferen Schichten um Bornholm.

In letzter Zeit haben wir z.B. schon länger stärkeren Ostwind um BFT 4.
Vielleicht haben die Ostsee und damit wir Dorschangler Glück und der Wind spielt mit und bescherrt der Ostsee somit eine neuerliche Frischzellenkur.

Hier der Beitrag:
http://www.dradio.de/dkultur/sendungen/wissenschaft/1817485/


P.S. Salzgehalt der westlichen Ostsee: 1,8%
            "       östlich Darßer Schwelle: 0,8%
      Botnischer und finnischer MB weniger als 0,5%

Nordsee: ca 3,5%


Petri
Anbeisser


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

Zumindest dürfte der lange Winter mit viel Wind da nicht geschadet haben.


----------



## derporto (25. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

Habe ich mir die letzten Tage auch Gedanken drüber gemacht.

Prinzipiell ist die langanhaltende Kälteperiode mit Starkwind sicher förderlich für die Entwicklung der Eier und Brut. Was mir hingegen Sorgen macht ist die Tatsache, dass wir nun schon seit vielen Wochen vorherrschend starken Ostwind haben. Der Westwind blieb bisher fast gänzlich aus. Momentan dürften vor unserer deutschen Ostseeküste also ein niedrigerer Salzgehalt herrschen als normalerweise üblich. Sehe ich das richtig? Wichtig wäre in der Tat nun langsam strammer Westwind, damit wieder frisches Wasser aus der Nordsee einströmen kann. Sonst denke ich, kann sich die anhaltende Wetterperiode durchaus negativ auswirken.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

hab letzte woche gelesen das, die dorsche nicht genug futter finden und sehr abgemagert sind-fischer sollen  schon drauf reagiert haben ....


----------



## derporto (25. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> hab letzte woche gelesen das, die dorsche nicht genug futter finden und sehr abgemagert sind-fischer sollen haben schon drauf reagiert haben ....



Wie reagiert man als Fischer denn darauf?!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*



derporto schrieb:


> Wie reagiert man als Fischer denn darauf?!



indem man nicht oder viel weniger fischt.........


----------



## derporto (25. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> indem man nicht oder viel weniger fischt.........



Das leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein. Hilf mir bitte auf die Sprünge.

Abgemagerte Dorsche deuten meinem Verständnis nach auf zu wenig Futterfisch hin oder eine zu große Zahl an Dorschen für die Anzahl der vorhandenen Futterfische. (Was aufs gleiche hinausläuft)

Setzen die Fischer also mit dem Fang aus, dürfte sich das Problem eher verschärfen, oder nicht?

Etwas anderes wäre es, wenn die Dorsche tatsächlich so abgemagert sind, dass sie kaum noch verkaufbar sind.

Im Prinzip würde ich aber als Fischer wohl eher annehmen: "Das Stückgewicht hat sich reduziert, also muss ich mehr fangen, um auf gleiches Gewicht zu kommen". Immerhin werden die Fischer auch nach Gewicht bezahlt.

Sinnvoll wäre es imho. eher mit dem Fang der Beutefische des Dorsches auszusetzen. Oder meintest du das so?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

OZ. vom 21.03.2013.

Hamburg (OZ) - Die Fangeinschränkungen der letzten Jahre haben nach Angaben von Fischern in der östlichen Ostsee zu riesigen Dorschbeständen geführt.
„Fische finden derzeit aber nicht genug Nahrung und sind deshalb so mager, dass man kaum noch Filets herausschneiden kann“, sagte Claus Ubl vom Verband der deutschen Kutter- und Küstenfischer gestern in Hamburg. Erste Ostseefischer verzichten jetzt darauf, die Quote am Jahresanfang zu nutzen und hoffen auf bessere Sommer-Fänge


----------



## Stulle (25. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

solange die kleinfische zu futtermehr werden wird das nichts helfen :c
die ostsee bräuchte ein paar Jahre ohne kommerzielle Fischerei :l


----------



## Stulle (25. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> OZ. vom 21.03.2013.
> 
> Hamburg (OZ) - Die Fangeinschränkungen der letzten Jahre haben nach Angaben von Fischern in der östlichen Ostsee zu riesigen Dorschbeständen geführt.
> „Fische finden derzeit aber nicht genug Nahrung und sind deshalb so mager, dass man kaum noch Filets herausschneiden kann“, sagte Claus Ubl vom Verband der deutschen Kutter- und Küstenfischer gestern in Hamburg. Erste Ostseefischer verzichten jetzt darauf, die Quote am Jahresanfang zu nutzen und hoffen auf bessere Sommer-Fänge



Soso der fach verband der dorsch fischer sagt die beschränkungen die man ihnen auferlegt hat haben zu einer überpopulation geführt 

Mit dem ende der laich saison hat das natürlich nichts zu tuhen


----------



## Fxndlxng (25. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

Auf gar keinen Fall!


----------



## udo81 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> OZ. vom 21.03.2013.
> 
> Hamburg (OZ) - Die Fangeinschränkungen der letzten Jahre haben nach Angaben von Fischern in der östlichen Ostsee zu riesigen Dorschbeständen geführt.
> „Fische finden derzeit aber nicht genug Nahrung und sind deshalb so mager, dass man kaum noch Filets herausschneiden kann“, sagte Claus Ubl vom Verband der deutschen Kutter- und Küstenfischer gestern in Hamburg. Erste Ostseefischer verzichten jetzt darauf, die Quote am Jahresanfang zu nutzen und hoffen auf bessere Sommer-Fänge



Ha..ha...
Ist die Ostsee Zeitung eine Satirezeitschrift geworden? |clown:  ;-)


----------



## baltic25 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

Man braucht Urlauber bzw. Angler die Geld bringen....deshalb schreibt man sowas


----------



## mathei (25. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

nein die dorschbestände sind top. selbst die sh- fischer kommer hierher um ihre netze voll zu machen. dieses ist auf den salzgehalt zurück zu führen. von daher sollte das thema auch diese richtung bei behalten.


----------



## derporto (25. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> nein die dorschbestände sind top. selbst die sh- fischer kommer hierher um ihre netze voll zu machen. dieses ist auf den salzgehalt zurück zu führen. von daher sollte das thema auch diese richtung bei behalten.


 
Sehe ich genauso.

Leider wurde auch meine Frage bezüglich des aktuellen Salzgehaltes noch nicht beantwortet. Der Salzgehalt in der westlichen Ostsee dürfte aktuell niedriger sein als normal, da durch die anhaltend starken Ostwinde ausgesüßtes Wasser vor unsere Küsten in Meck-Pomm und SH gedrückt wird und kaum salziges Wasser aus der Nordsee einfließt, sehe ich das richtig? Wenn ja, dürfte das eher suboptimal für den Dorsch sein. Vielleicht weiß da jemand Genaueres zu berichten.


----------



## elbetaler (25. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

Dieses Szenario wäre doch erst recht, gerade jetzt, optimal!
Denn bleibt plötzlich der Ostwind weg und würde idealerweise auf westliche Richtungen drehen, schwappt das Wasser Richtung Ost zurück und nimmt im Sog richtiges Salzwasser mit! (aus dem Kattegat)

@observer aus der Rostocker Kurve hat es m.E. mal erklärt. Er sitzt beruflich mit Meeresforschern an einem Tisch. Vielleicht kann er uns auf einen aktuellen Wissensstand bringen#c :m

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## derporto (25. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Dieses Szenario wäre doch erst recht, gerade jetzt, optimal!
> Denn bleibt plötzlich der Ostwind weg und würde idealerweise auf westliche Richtungen drehen, schwappt das Wasser Richtung Ost zurück und nimmt im Sog richtiges Salzwasser mit! (aus dem Kattegat)
> 
> @observer aus der Rostocker Kurve hat es m.E. mal erklärt. Er sitzt beruflich mit Meeresforschern an einem Tisch. Vielleicht kann er uns auf einen aktuellen Wissensstand bringen#c :m
> ...


 
Allein, der Westwind fehlt seit Wochen #c


----------



## elbetaler (26. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

...Wir müssen nur ganz fest dran glauben, dann dauert es nicht mehr lang!
Und: G E D U L D I G  ..... sein!  (hat mal einer gesungen...)

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## anbeisser (26. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

Moin in die Runde !

Das Thema hat ja nen kleinen Hype ausgelöst |supergri|uhoh:
Tja,eigendlich müsste das ausgetriebene Wasser ja irgendwann ersetzt werden.
Da die Zugänge zwischen Nord und Ostsee (ohne Kattegat) ja sehr schmal sind ,muss sich da eine gewaltige Menge Wasser austauschen um Wirkung in weit entfernten Teilen der Ostsee zu zeigen.
Da muß der blanke Hans nun aber schon viele Tage lang orkanartig aus Nordwest blasen.

Habe Messstationen gefunden die viele Daten wie auch die Entwicklung des Salzgehaltes (salinität) aufgezeichnen.

Hier der Link mit den Messstationen:

http://www.bsh.de/de/Meeresdaten/Beobachtungen/MARNET-Messnetz/MARNET.jsp


Gruß und DANKE für die rege Teilnahme
A.


----------



## bacalo (26. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

Interessantes Thema#6 und danke für den Link:m.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

Klasse Link, danke dafür!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (26. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*



Stulle schrieb:


> Soso der fach verband der dorsch fischer sagt die beschränkungen die man ihnen auferlegt hat haben zu einer überpopulation geführt
> 
> Mit dem ende der laich saison hat das natürlich nichts zu tuhen





Wusstet ihr noch nicht das die Dorsche nach dem ablaichen einmal Hu machen und fett sind wie vor dem laichen nur das das kein Laich ist dann sondern pure Fleischmasse?!|bigeyes

Da müsst ihr euch das aber nochmal von den Fachleuten#q#q besser erklären lassen....

Man kann sich nur noch an Kopp fassen was für Leute das sagen haben....|uhoh:


----------



## Stulle (26. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

Ich mein doch das sie die frisch abgeleichten dorsche drinn lassen um die in ein paar wochen zu fangen wenn sie sich wieder was angefressen haben

Und die zeit nutzen um auf fangbeschränkungen zu schimpfen


----------



## 50er-Jäger (26. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ich mein doch das sie die frisch abgeleichten dorsche drinn lassen um die in ein paar wochen zu fangen wenn sie sich wieder was angefressen haben
> 
> Und die zeit nutzen um auf fangbeschränkungen zu schimpfen



Schon verstanden, aber wenn sogenannte Fachleute sagen die Fische sind in Moment so mager dann  frage ich mich schon wer da mal nachdenkt?!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (26. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

moin männers,
wie der aktuelle salz/sauerstoffgehalt in den laichgebieten ist weiß ich leider nicht...
aber zu den mageren dorschen östlich bornholms kann ich was sagen(und um die geht es ja)
1.laichen die dorsche im osten so ca zwischen mai und juli-und nicht jetzt
2.sind die fische dort das ganze jahr über sehr, sehr dünn(sogen. "dreikantfeilen") da ist überhaupt kein fleisch dran, warum das aber so ist ist noch nicht wirklich klar, denn oft ist genug futter(sprott) da /manche gebiete sind allerdings auch fast leer, bis auf dorsch, der ist fast überall
3.der dorschbestand hinter bornholm ist wieder echt gewaltig
4.werden sie zwar nach gewicht bezahlt, aber es wird natürlich in größenklassen und qualität unterschieden(und der preis für ein kg dorsch lag schon unter 50cent-für den fischer...da lohnt sich keine fischerei!
auch wurden die quoten für einzelne dorschbestände im no-atlantik erhöht und somit wird der markt mit atlantik-dorsch(in bester qualität) "überschwemmt", da will kein händler minderwertigen (ost)-ostseedorsch kaufen


----------



## Stulle (26. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

Östlich von Bornholm hab ich da was nicht mit bekommen |uhoh:


----------



## xbsxrvxr (26. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

bezieht sich auf das/die postings von seite 1-abgemagerte dorsche- die stammen aus dem "osten"

hat zwar nix mit der "frischzellenkur" zu tun, aber darüber wurde ja auch diskutiert.


----------



## Funker Hornsbee (26. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

Nach dem, was ich mir angelesen habe, sind hoher Sauerstoffgehalt, hoher Salzgehalt und Kälte des Wassers günstige Umstände für den Dorsch.

Das unterstellt ist für die westliche Ostsee nur die Wassertemperatur durch den Ostwind positiv beeinflusst und
die Verlagerung salz- und wohl auch sauerstoffarmer Massen 
aus der östlichen Ostsee eben eher nicht.

Mal sehen, ob es Mitte April (ein paar Tagestouren ab Heiligenhafen) besonders mies ist und es im Juni im Langelandbelt(vier Tage MS Jule während oder nach Wiederauffüllung der Ostsee mit Atlantikwasser) besonders gut läuft.


----------



## Stulle (26. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

Als Hamburger sind dorsche im osten halt die Zwischen Rostock und Rügen #h


----------



## anbeisser (26. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*



Stulle schrieb:


> Als Hamburger sind dorsche im osten halt die Zwischen Rostock und Rügen #h



Na na na,wenn dann fängt Osten schon hinter Lübeck an und hört bei Ahlbeck auf ........
Aber ehrlich gesagt,die Kutter sind mir in Rostock und auf Rügen fast alle viel zu teuer. 40€ + X ist mir zu fett.

Gruß aus der Altmark
A.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

wenn man aber bedenckt das die kutter im osten 9-10h draussen sind,frühstück und mittag dabei sind und die fangergebnisse bei stückzahlen wie zu besten heiligenhafener zeiten liegen,dann ist der preis aber alle mal billiger!!!


----------



## Stulle (27. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Dann Link doch mal bitte diese kutter die die ich mir angesehen habe fahen deutlich Kürzer als 10 Std, verpflegung is extra. Zu den fang ergebnissen kann ich nur sagen ich kenn keinen der da super gefangen hat #h


----------



## anbeisser (27. März 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

Folgenden Rügen-Kutter will ich im Sommer mal buchen,

http://www.sundewind.de/seiten/hochseeang.htm 

So,hoffen wir trotzdem mal,das der Wind bald auf Nordwest umschlägt und genug frisches Wasser in die Ostsee treibt.

Petri
A.


----------



## Stulle (11. April 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

da währ noch die frage brauch man dafür jetzt wieder so einen extra schein wie in SH ?


----------



## Carptigers (12. April 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

In Meckpom benötigst du immer eine Angelkarte für die Ostsee und Boddengewässer.


----------



## Stulle (13. April 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

danke #t


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (13. April 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

Und wo ist das frische Wasser ?
:m


----------



## MAXIMA (14. April 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Und wo ist das frische Wasser ?
> :m



#hinne Pulle....heißt Volvic.....


----------



## Eristo (14. April 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Und wo ist das frische Wasser ?
> :m



Das "frische" bzw. "salz- und sauerstoffhaltige Wasser" ist durch den wochenlangen starken Ost-/Nordostwind am Boden der Ostsee sicher ganz weit nach Osten geströmt.  :m

Dafür ist das Brackwasser aus der östlichen Ostsee durch den Wind an der Wasseroberfläche nach Westen-/Südwesten gedrückt worden und jetzt in der westlichen Ostsee. :c

Zum Glück gibt es einen ständigen Austausch des Wassers der westlichen Ostsee durch Kattegat und Skagerrak.|kopfkrat

Ciao
Erich


----------



## bombe220488 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

Also wenn man sich mal dieses Diagramm ansieht kann man sehen das vor Fehmarn der Salzgehalt vom 1 April bis 9 April gestiegen ist
im tiefen sowie im oberflächenwasser
Was das für die Angelei bedeutet bzw ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist kann ich nicht sagen 

http://www.bsh.de/de/Meeresdaten/Beobachtungen/MARNET-Messnetz/dynamisch/fehm_dyn/fehm_sal.jsp


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (14. April 2013)

*AW: Frisches Wasser für die Ostsee*

Moin
Das mit dem Wasser ist mir klar , das muss mir keiner erklären .
Mir waren hier bloß zuviele beknackte Angelkutter unterwegs . 
Gruß


----------

